# Anyone Interested in a Stainless Classic Post for Your Smith-Sights?



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Folks,

A lot of you have my sights through TandemKross. I currently offer a lot of different post options, but I got to thinking last night that I don't have a stainless steel post available.

Would it be something you're interested in?

Thanks,

Josh


----------

